# iTunes Match & Apple TV



## thefutureismylife (14 Janvier 2012)

Hello la communauté !

Voilà j'ai une Apple TV et un iMac qui du coup tourne constamment pour son bon fonctionnement.

Du coup je voudrais savoir une chose : est ce qu'en prenant un abonnement iTunes Match, l'Apple TV se servira directement d'iTunes dans le Cloud, et non de mon iMac que je pourrais éteindre pour que je puisse écouter ma musique ?


Autres questions, iTunes Match ne concernant pas encore les séries et les films (j'aimerais que ce jour arrive !), est ce que si j'achète mes films sur iTunes je pourrais les voir par la suite sur mon Apple TV sans les stocker sur mon iMac  qui resterait éteint une fois de plus.


Dernière question : est ce que "Flux de photo" fonctionne aussi l'iMac éteint (je n'utilise pas encore iPhoto ...

C'est beaucoup de "si", mais à quand l'Apple TV entièrement orienté Cloud ?


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (29 Février 2012)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> Du coup je voudrais savoir une chose : est ce qu'en prenant un abonnement iTunes Match, l'Apple TV se servira directement d'iTunes dans le Cloud, et non de mon iMac que je pourrais éteindre pour que je puisse écouter ma musique ?



Oui, tu pourras laisser ton iMac éteint.



thefutureismylife a dit:


> Dernière question : est ce que "Flux de photo" fonctionne aussi l'iMac éteint (je n'utilise pas encore iPhoto ...



Pareil, tu pourras accéder à tes 1000 dernières photos, iMac éteint.


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Février 2012)

C'est vrai que pour les films cela serait intéressant de pouvoir y accéder via iCloud.
Du moins pour ceux achetés sur l'Apple store comme les clips.
Car même dans les achats antérieurs iTunes nous propose la musique, les clips, les App et les livres mais non les films.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette limitation, alors qu'il s'agit d'un achat comme un autre.


----------



## endavent (1 Mars 2012)

Un film = quelques centaines de Mo
Une chanson ou une photo = quelques Mo


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Mars 2012)

endavent a dit:


> Un film = quelques centaines de Mo
> Une chanson ou une photo = quelques Mo



Ah, bon?
Et pourtant, lorsque tu loues un film via l'Apple Tv, il est bien streamé comme de la musique.
Donc, ne t'en fais pas les serveurs d'Apple ne seront pas saturés pour quelques films streamés supplementaires sur son iPad ou Apple Tv.
Je pense que d'ici peu nous pourrons accéder à ce genre de contenus aussi.
De plus, cela n'explique pas pourquoi les achats de films ne sont pas mémorisés.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (1 Mars 2012)

Il est clair que ce n'est pas une question technique...

C'est une question de droit ou alors des raisons "marketing".


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Mars 2012)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> Il est clair que ce n'est pas une question technique...
> 
> C'est une question de droit ou alors des raisons "marketing".



Oui, je pense aussi.
C'est déjà un bon début en ce qui concerne la musique...
En plus, espérons que pour le prochain event du 7 mars, une nouvelle Apple Tv supportant le full hd nous soit présentée!


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (1 Mars 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> En plus, espérons que pour le prochain event du 7 mars, une nouvelle Apple Tv supportant le full hd nous soit présentée!



Je crois qu'une Apple TV 2 jailbreakée supporte le 1080p! ^^

Une petite mise à jour software de l'ATV2 le 7 mars ça me plairait bien #tupeuxtoujoursréver 

Perso je ne regarde quasiment que des Podcasts avec mon Apple TV, alors acheter une nouvelle Apple TV juste pour le 1080p... :sleep:


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Mars 2012)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> Je crois qu'une Apple TV 2 jailbreakée supporte le 1080p! ^^
> 
> Une petite mise à jour software de l'ATV2 le 7 mars ça me plairait bien #tupeuxtoujoursréver
> 
> Perso je ne regarde quasiment que des Podcasts avec mon Apple TV, alors acheter une nouvelle Apple TV juste pour le 1080p... :sleep:



Le jailbreak je n'y comprends rien...
Mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, c'est que même débridée l'Apple tv2 a du mal avec le 1080p : XBMC c'est ça? ( chaud à configurer )


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (1 Mars 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Le jailbreak je n'y comprends rien...
> Mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, c'est que même débridée l'Apple tv2 a du mal avec le 1080p : XBMC c'est ça? ( chaud à configurer )



Pareil^^. Enfin disons que je ne m'y interesse pas. Comme tu dis, même une Apple TV jailbreaké n'arrivera jamais à la qualité de lecture d'une platine du genre DUNE!

Apple TV pour les Podcasts et la musique iTunes, Dune pour le reste, un bon Denon pour les DVD, PS3 pour les Bluray...

XBMC oui, mais aussi PLEX et Boxee je crois.


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Mars 2012)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> Pareil^^. Enfin disons que je ne m'y interesse pas. Comme tu dis, même une Apple TV jailbreaké n'arrivera jamais à la qualité de lecture d'une platine du genre DUNE!
> 
> Apple TV pour les Podcasts et la musique iTunes, Dune pour le reste, un bon Denon pour les DVD, PS3 pour les Bluray...
> 
> XBMC oui, mais aussi PLEX et Boxee je crois.



Dune je connais pas...
C'est une passerelle réseau ou un disque dur multimédia ?
On va dire que je cherche la simplicité.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (1 Mars 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Dune je connais pas...
> C'est une passerelle réseau ou un disque dur multimédia ?
> On va dire que je cherche la simplicité.



Ayant un vidéo projecteur, je ne peux pas lui balancer nimporte quoi (environ 3.5m de base d'écran). Les platines DUNE ont un traitement vidéo de haute qualité. Et elles lisent à peu près tout (sauf les FLV malheureusement, enfin d'après les forums DUNE ça ne semble déranger que moi^^).

C'est les deux en fait, on peut lui mettre un disque dur interne. Perso je ne me sers pas du hdd interne, je l'utilise avec des NAS, bien plus pratique pour faire les transferts de fichiers.

Ensuite, l'interface en elle-même n'est pas géniale (un simple browser pour aller chercher les fichiers) mais on peut lui adjoindre plusieurs solutions de jaquettes, telles que Zappiti ou Yadis).
Ce n'est pas ultra simple dutilisation, cela demande des synchronisations (à chaque modification, si tu veux que ces dernières soient répercutés sur ta DUNE) avec un logiciel PC mais c'est très efficace et ça ne plante pas. 


http://zappiti.com/FR/index.html
http://www.hdland.fr/


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Mars 2012)

De mon côté j'ai actuellement une Apple Tv et un nas syno en dnla sur un Tv connectée.
C'est pas mal...
De plus, le nas fait office de serveur iTunes, c'est la solution la plus complète que j'ai pû trouver pour mon utilisation quotidienne.


----------

